# Pangea Gecko food



## Hedge Shark (May 13, 2015)

I'm a new adopted owner of an adult male hedgie.. I have owned a crested Gecko forw some time and as it is an omnivorous insectivore as well, I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on Pangea powdered Gecko food as a supplemental food source?


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats on your hedgie! 

I personally wouldn't recommend feeding the gecko food to your hedgehog. I love the stuff for my gecko collection, but there's no added benefit to giving it to your hog at all. It's basically a lower quality mix of a lot of the stuff he should get from you already. On top of that, if the pangea mix comes out looking like the repashy stuff, I don't even want to think of the sloppy mess a hedgehog would make. It would be all over his face and knowing hedgehogs, he would likely anoint with it as well. You'd have to have bath time right after meal time constantly.

I'd say stick with a high quality cat food mix, insects, and try different fresh fruits and veggies sometimes, and that's better than the gecko food any day .


----------



## Hedge Shark (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.. I was thinking about giving it more as a treat while I'm handling him than as a staple.. But I will definitely stick with your advice.. I'm trying to learn as much as possible in a short time.. Glad I found the forum ?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Pangea contains mostly fruit which is what cresties mostly eat (as well as a couple of insects) while hedgehogs are more insectivorous omnivores. I suppose it wouldn't hurt as treat but I don't really see any benefits either; if you want to feed fruit to your hedgehog you can get fresh ones.


----------



## Hedge Shark (May 13, 2015)

Sounds like sound advice.. Thank you ?


----------



## Hedge Shark (May 13, 2015)

Thank you


----------

